# Where does everybody get these cool emoticons?



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2005)

I have noticed that many people employ emoticons that are just plain awesome. Where do you get them?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 15, 2005)

Most of the one's used are either from online somewhere or provided with the new version of Firefox.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

> provided with the new version of Firefox.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2005)

I want a can of worms emoticom!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

Have you guys seen that when Smileys Xtra 3.1 comes out (soon) there will be a preview screen with a group of emoticons (not just one) and a way to make favorites a part of your context menu?

http://smile.studio-network.co.uk/next.php


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks,
Fred,
On the emerging church thread was one of your emoticons backslapping the other one?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I want a can of worms emoticom!



Easy! Make one and save it as a small .gif file and we can include it in the list.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thanks,
> Fred,
> On the emerging church thread was one of your emoticons backslapping the other one?



Actually one was slapping the other


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2005)

How do I make one?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

TO make one you would need a animation program.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> TO make one you would need a animation program.



Or a simple graphics program (if it was simply a picture not an animated gif) like these:


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 15, 2005)

I collect smilies. I have about 360 or so stored on my server that I link to when needed. 












[Edited on 16-1-2005 by OS_X]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Did not make this but....


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

Viola!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Cool! Good job Fred.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2005)

Finally, the can of worms! Thanks, I think I like it better than the banana!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

The can of worms will look better on a white back ground post like this


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> The can of worms will look better on a white back ground post like this



Adam,

If you can get it on a transparent background, email it to me. That would be best! It could also shrink by 30% or so.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Hmmmm let me test this;


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Apparently I can't delete the back ground...anyone know how to do so in Photoshop?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2005)

It should be a bit bigger. I think you made it 30% of original size instead of just reducing it by 30%.


----------

